# Injured betta!



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

King Dedede is injured! some dude I invited to my b-day party (named Justin) started to injure my betta! here's the story my friend, Ilia told. "so, Justin picked up the net, and started hitting King Dedede on the chest, then, King Dedede bumped into the filter harshly, almost getting sucked in! then, Justin started hitting King Dedede on the head. That's when you came in and saw Justin with the net in the water." I'm really worried! small parts of tail and fins have been torn off and King Dedede acts really confused... he looks so weak and helpless now... can someone please help me??


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

What size of tank is he in? I would lower the water level to allow him to be able to reach the surface. If you can, remove the filter as well and maybe just add a bubbler for some surface movement. Depending how hard he was hit, he could have internal damage and there may not be any hope, however you can still try and at the very least make him comfortable.

How is he acting exactly? Spiral swimming, gasping, spazzing, floating, clamped fins, etc...?


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Sena Hansler said:


> What size of tank is he in? I would lower the water level to allow him to be able to reach the surface. If you can, remove the filter as well and maybe just add a bubbler for some surface movement. Depending how hard he was hit, he could have internal damage and there may not be any hope, however you can still try and at the very least make him comfortable.
> 
> How is he acting exactly? Spiral swimming, gasping, spazzing, floating, clamped fins, etc...?


5 gallon and okay. my friend said King Dedede got slapped super hard. he's clamped and is swimming in spirals, there's gasping and... that's pretty much all there is.

EDIT: what's spazzing?

EDIT 2: What is a bubbler?


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

can someone else please give more facts about this??


----------



## LuckyBlue (Mar 26, 2012)

So sorry you are having such trouble.... not everyone cherishes life of all living creatures. Good Luck and I hope he recovers!


----------



## LuckyBlue (Mar 26, 2012)

Also, I think the best you can do is to keep him warm around 80, and give him quiet time to recover. One of my kids at school cupped my Nebula rather roughly up the side of the aquarium and he was bent for a bit and we were worried, but he did recover. 

And Justin would not be my friend anymore!


----------



## Eggbert (Sep 8, 2012)

I think Justin and I need to have a private fist to face.....I mean face to face ;-)


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Eggbert said:


> I think Justin and I need to have a private fist to face.....I mean face to face ;-)



I'm gonna fist to face him! I am NEVER EVER EVER EVER EVER GONNA FORGIVE HIM!! King Dedede seems to be struggling, now.

Struggling to hang onto life.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

LuckyBlue said:


> Also, I think the best you can do is to keep him warm around 80, and give him quiet time to recover. One of my kids at school cupped my Nebula rather roughly up the side of the aquarium and he was bent for a bit and we were worried, but he did recover.
> 
> And Justin would not be my friend anymore!


I am going to KILL JUSTIN. well, not kill but... you get me  ;-)


----------



## shinitakin (Nov 12, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear that Justin treated King Dedede so poorly. 

Spazzing means to be moving/swimming spasmodically, and a bubbler, I think, adds oxygen to the water and acts kind of like a filter.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

shinitakin said:


> I'm sorry to hear that Justin treated King Dedede so poorly.
> 
> Spazzing means to be moving/swimming spasmodically, and a bubbler, I think, adds oxygen to the water and acts kind of like a filter.


I don't have a bubbler. also, what does spasmodically mean?


----------



## shinitakin (Nov 12, 2012)

Well, to swim spasmodically would be so swim in little fits or jerks. Like if a person were to have a spasm.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

I am so sorry that someone would do that to your fish  my friends joke about feeding my fish drugs. (They watch Skins too much.) I definitely don't take the joking lightly. I really hope he gets better! xx


----------



## Leopardfire (Sep 23, 2012)

I'm really sorry about your fish! I don't have any advice, but I really hope he gets better. It's terrible that someone would be so mean to him.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm so sorry that happened to dede. if that was my fish...LAWSUIT. Willful animal abuse is not okay. Make sure he doesn't turn into a killer. Sick, sick person. I'd give him a call. 

Do you have stress coat in the water? Make sure ammonia, etc. stays at 0ppm, and add some stress coat and just keep him comfortable. Bettas are hardy creatures. Make sure he eats. He's probably really disoriented. Give him time to rest. I wouldn't shine any lights on him because he might be sensitive? If he won't eat pellets/freeze dried, get him live food. 

poor baby  Best of luck.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

^ I would want to do the same, but unfortunately no one would take us seriously if we filed a lawsuit against someone for betta fish abuse ://


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

sorry,that is hard. too bad we don't come preprogrammed to have intellegence and compassion. parties are a no-no at my house. i too had a party once. the next morning i found cigarette butts in my tank of veiltail koi. i had them for 12 years before they were murdered. i could'nt do anything to help them.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

shinitakin said:


> Well, to swim spasmodically would be so swim in little fits or jerks. Like if a person were to have a spasm.


yea, he does that sometimes.... SOMETIMES


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Dec. 2nd- 1 day after getting my fish banged up, My real B-day.

mmm... I'm worried he won't make it, he keeps laying down and breathing somewhat heavily... he only comes up for air and food. this is not a good b-day present...

EDIT: great, now my dad put in the filter! Really? T_T


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

For a king 5 gallons is too small. I would have killed your friend. Then turn them to Salmon food. IAL and Aquarium salt will help prevent infection. Sorry about your Betta. Live food might help too.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> For a king 5 gallons is too small. I would have killed your friend. Then turn them to Salmon food. IAL and Aquarium salt will help prevent infection. Sorry about your Betta. Live food might help too.


my betta isnt a king betta, my sister just named it that! (lol, it gets everyone confused, no offense) also, I don't have IAL, will oak leaves work?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

If you prepare the Oak leaves right they will work they are very simialar.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

If you have AQ salt, it will help with his fins. If I were you, I'd try to give him some dark, quiet space to himself. He sounds like he's still a bit stressed out.


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Poor King Dedee! How would Justin like someone slapping _him_ half to death?!?!?!? Bettas are living creatures, too!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Still IAL/Maple leaves will help more than aquarium salt.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

And you said they can both be used.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Still IAL/Maple leaves will help more than aquarium salt.


I used AQ salt, should I use both, also... I only have oak leaves and all leaves are gone


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

They are almost the same thing.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Little Leaf said:


> I used AQ salt, should I use both, also... I only have oak leaves and all leaves are gone


 IAL hardens scales,fins, releases tannins, and lowers PH. It also boosts immune systems.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

OH! okay. I'm talking to Justin now
giving him a good virtual slap


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Do you have a spare body bag for that fish killer?


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Do you have a spare body bag for that fish killer?


Yea.  I can never forgive a fish killer!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I would have contacted his parents. He sounds like a disturbed youth. If you too go to the same school many phycologist show interest in animal torture. Many Cerial killers start with animals.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

wait! You said he is swimming in spirals. I'm sorry to say but that is a sign of organ damage and failure... you could give epsom salt 3 teaspoons a gallon pre-dissolved a try.... but right now keep the filter out, lower the water level, and keep the water warm. If he would like to eat, you can feed him, if he won't just take the food out. Right now he needs to be as comfortable as possible. 

I will tell you now, tell your parents that you need them to talk to his parents. You need to get an apology, and he definitely needs to pay you for the cost of the fish, or medications, or both. Kids won't ever learn unless they are taught what they did has consequences.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

So sad.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> I would have contacted his parents. He sounds like a disturbed youth. If you too go to the same school many phycologist show interest in animal torture. Many Cerial killers start with animals.



err... I-I feel unsafe


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Yes it is :/ You make sure you bring this situation up to your parents, his parents, and him. I will also tell you now if you talk to him face to face, yelling isn't going to work. And this is coming from someone who has learned ever so much about people. Firm, strict, but not rude. The message needs to get across. killing an animal is not right, and invading someone else's privacy, and lacking respect for one's stuff and pets, along with misusing their trust is also not right.

Tell your parents what happened. You should not feel unsafe. This kid is probably troubled, maybe from family situations that he vents with the use of fear or pain towards others. Its more common than you think... But you also need to be very choosy who comes to your house ever again.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Sena Hansler said:


> wait! You said he is swimming in spirals. I'm sorry to say but that is a sign of organ damage and failure... you could give epsom salt 3 teaspoons a gallon pre-dissolved a try.... but right now keep the filter out, lower the water level, and keep the water warm. If he would like to eat, you can feed him, if he won't just take the food out. Right now he needs to be as comfortable as possible.
> 
> I will tell you now, tell your parents that you need them to talk to his parents. You need to get an apology, and he definitely needs to pay you for the cost of the fish, or medications, or both. Kids won't ever learn unless they are taught what they did has consequences.


DARN IT MY DAD PUT THE FILTER IN! also, if it's just around the tank weirdly, will it count? cause now he's "around the tank weirdly swimming" and I'm also confused


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Henry the Beheader started with cats. Justin the knifer started with Bettas.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

choclate, that is not always true about everyone. I know a few people who have hurt animals, but they have turned around rather well, and are actually more informed, more willing to learn, and friendly to be with.

Little Leaf, how "weirdly"? Does he start to swim then tip over to his side, where he may struggle to get back up or pause to re-gain bearings? I'm still thinking you could try epsom salt, it is good for internal needs. It's cheap, get the 100% non-perfume one.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Sena Hansler said:


> choclate, that is not always true about everyone. I know a few people who have hurt animals, but they have turned around rather well, and are actually more informed, more willing to learn, and friendly to be with.
> 
> Little Leaf, how "weirdly"? Does he start to swim then tip over to his side, where he may struggle to get back up or pause to re-gain bearings? I'm still thinking you could try epsom salt, it is good for internal needs. It's cheap, get the 100% non-perfume one.


weirdly as in going to the ground, nearly tipping to his side, then swimming around the width of the tank, then half the length, then repeating it.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I'd give him some time, and keep that filter out of there. Tell your dad the fish cannot be pushed around by a filter's flow, he needs to recuperate.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Sena Hansler said:


> I'd give him some time, and keep that filter out of there. Tell your dad the fish cannot be pushed around by a filter's flow, he needs to recuperate.


what's "Recuperate"? and OK


----------



## LetsGetKraken (Nov 28, 2012)

Your poor fish. I hope he gets well soon!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Sena Hansler said:


> choclate, that is not always true about everyone. I know a few people who have hurt animals, but they have turned around rather well, and are actually more informed, more willing to learn, and friendly to be with.
> 
> Little Leaf, how "weirdly"? Does he start to swim then tip over to his side, where he may struggle to get back up or pause to re-gain bearings? I'm still thinking you could try epsom salt, it is good for internal needs. It's cheap, get the 100% non-perfume one.


 Many Serial Killer start with animals but not all animal tortures move on too people.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I would like whoever put "kill Justin" in the tags to delete it, this is a FAMILY forum, and that tag is rude as well.

Recuperate means to... Get better I suppose


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

oh my god.. So here's the thing. LittleLeaf, follow Sena's advice. 
*Get the filter out of there. Do it yourself if your dad won't. 
*Wrap a towel around the tank, the last thing King dedede needs is for everyone to be staring at him at all day. 
*get some pure epsom salt. Make sure it's 100% pure magnesium sulfate with NO added perfumes or things. 
*offer some food but take it away if he does not eat
*Get your parents to talk with Justin's parents. 

Chocolatebetta, it is not fair to make general judgements like this. LittleLeaf is 10 years old or younger and so her friends are just as young. Nobody taught them different, it might be the parents' fault here. Not everybody turns into a serial killer because they tapped a fish with a net. Not many people are taught that fish feel pain.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I am talking Phyclogicly what that is a sign of and that little leaf should not hang out with that person for there safety. I found links to it but there inapprotpiote I will try to find appropiote links.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Agreed with Laki! 

For the one who put "kill Justin" in the tags, did you ever stop to think that kind of thinking is not any better than what he did? Did you think maybe something happened to him during his mother's pregancy? Or perhaps he is abused at home? Or perhaps his parents fight all the time and that brings stress onto a kid? There is a reason for everything. But there is no excuse for putting THAT into a tag -.- people don't deserve to die or be tortured because of what they did. Otherwise our prisons would torture those people )innocent or not), and slaughter them like they did way back when.

Yes, I do agree don't be friends with that boy, but don't let anger make you silly.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

what about Osmama Bin Laden he deserved what he got.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Guys, can we please stop talking about killing people and get back to helping Little Leaf with King Dedede? As Sena said, this is a family friendly forum and that kind of talk is inappropriate. I will remove the tag.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Sena Hansler said:


> I would like whoever put "kill Justin" in the tags to delete it, this is a FAMILY forum, and that tag is rude as well.
> 
> Recuperate means to... Get better I suppose


oh... err... sorry, that was me that put "kill Justin" in the tags.. I was just angry and upset


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Sena Hansler said:


> Agreed with Laki!
> 
> For the one who put "kill Justin" in the tags, did you ever stop to think that kind of thinking is not any better than what he did? Did you think maybe something happened to him during his mother's pregancy? Or perhaps he is abused at home? Or perhaps his parents fight all the time and that brings stress onto a kid? There is a reason for everything. But there is no excuse for putting THAT into a tag -.- people don't deserve to die or be tortured because of what they did. Otherwise our prisons would torture those people )innocent or not), and slaughter them like they did way back when.
> 
> Yes, I do agree don't be friends with that boy, but don't let anger make you silly.


I used to go to Justin's house all the time. he never got tortured and when I pass by his house, I never hear any screaming or anything. I just got mad :roll: sorryyy...


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Choclate, he deserved prison time for life. Not an unarmed man being massacred. No one deserves death as a penalty. 

ANYWAYS, are you able to get a video of the fish?


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Sena Hansler said:


> Choclate, he deserved prison time for life. Not an unarmed man being massacred. No one deserves death as a penalty.
> 
> ANYWAYS, are you able to get a video of the fish?


no one ever lets me even though I beg. But maybe I can use my dad's smartphone...


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Dec 2nd update, My B-day 

an update on King Dedede: King Dedede is now becoming more and more lethargic... I may go shopping today and get Epsom Salt, too. I have also taken out the filter.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I do wish you luck. You're making him very comfortable. Please note if he passes away, know that you did your very best and it takes a caring owner to do the best!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Good luck, and follow Sena's advice. I'm sorry, I had to go with my parents for moving in a new house stuff.  Just try ES, warm water, very clean water, and then he should be back. I'm sorry this happened to you. Just try to make his environment stress free as possible.


----------



## Chuckee (Nov 17, 2012)

Little Leaf said:


> King Dedede is injured! some dude I invited to my b-day party (named Justin) started to injure my betta! here's the story my friend, Ilia told. "so, Justin picked up the net, and started hitting King Dedede on the chest, then, King Dedede bumped into the filter harshly, almost getting sucked in! then, Justin started hitting King Dedede on the head. That's when you came in and saw Justin with the net in the water." I'm really worried! small parts of tail and fins have been torn off and King Dedede acts really confused... he looks so weak and helpless now... can someone please help me??


Oh.My.Hell!
I am so sorry! That's just beyond horrific! 
Poor King D! And poor you!


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 13, 2012)

AyalaCookiejar said:


> ^ I would want to do the same, but unfortunately no one would take us seriously if we filed a lawsuit against someone for betta fish abuse ://


If dede dies, that's basically destruction of property. So he basically 'vandalized' her property  You can't steal someone else's dog because that's 'property' theft. You could also go on to mental health and whatnot as well xD There's nothing wrong with making Justin 'scared straight.' even if you didn't file.  xD

I really hope dede is doing better  <3 I'm still in disbelief.


----------



## shinitakin (Nov 12, 2012)

Hey Little Leaf, really hope that Sena's advice will help Dedede make a recovery! Keeping you two in my thoughts.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Sena Hansler said:


> I do wish you luck. You're making him very comfortable. Please note if he passes away, know that you did your very best and it takes a caring owner to do the best!


Thanks.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Okay. I'm getting ES tomorrow.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

I just remembered I had a dream the night before my birthday that my betta died. What's up with that?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

It's your mind saying you care about the fish, and shows the feelings had with that bad thought. It happens to me too.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I agree little leaf you are a great Betta care taker.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Thanks. it's ES time tommorow  you guys made me feel apperictiated


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

You made your Betta feel loved.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> You made your Betta feel loved.


:lol: I remember the day I got King Dedede. The day I treated him for fin rot. The day I upgraded to a 5 gallon.

If this is going to be the end of him, I'll comfort him as much as I can. 
:BIGweepy:


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

If it gets too bad for him try Clove Oil. I hope it does not come to that and hopes he makes it.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> If it gets too bad for him try Clove Oil. I hope it does not come to that and hopes he makes it.


Isn't clove oil used for euthanizing?? I'll only do euthanasia as a last resort.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

I understand. Hopefully we can guide you in the right direction and make sure you've tried absolutely everything else possible first.. We don't want you to lose your fish anymore than you do. <3


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Yes clove oil is used to uethanise. And only as a last resort.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

*not looking so good!*

UPDATE: DEC 3rd, oval-circle-spirals?

well, I've seen King Dedede's going in a oval-circle-spiral shape and I made a little diagram since I'm not allowed to make a video. yea, the diagram is hard to read but I'll make another less confusing one.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

If its a spiral like I'm thinking (think of how a football turns when tossed properly) it can be a sign of internal damage. Despite that you can still make him comfortable and give it a shot.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Sena Hansler said:


> If its a spiral like I'm thinking (think of how a football turns when tossed properly) it can be a sign of internal damage. Despite that you can still make him comfortable and give it a shot.


It's a oval spiral, though. Does that count?
Also, im getting ES today


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Does he tend to swim sideways, while going in ovals or circles?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Little Leaf said:


> Isn't clove oil used for euthanizing?? I'll only do euthanasia as a last resort.


 I know its for that I was telling you incase King is in very bad condition and there is no hope.


----------



## FishFriend9292 (Oct 14, 2012)

I really hope your fish recovers, and will be sending hopefull thoughts. You are a very good owner and im sure your fish knows and appreciates it.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Sena Hansler said:


> Does he tend to swim sideways, while going in ovals or circles?


Nah, he turns normally


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

*Darn it! No ES!*

UPDATE: Dec 3.

UGH. I was just at walmart today, when I saw the Epsom Salt. I asked if I could buy it for King Dedede and that he really needs it badly. my dad gave 1 word. "No" I kept begging him and he made excuses such as "You already have salt" I replied with "That's AQUARIUM SALT. I'm talking EPSOM SALT!" and then my dad repeated the last sentence: "You already have salt." then I was dragged away to another aisle, unable to obtain what I needed most at this time.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Hmm, well if he isn't spiralling (like a football) or drifting to his side, but only travelling in circles or ovals I may have a thought..

Not sure if it is the same for fish but I know dogs and other animals tend to turn in circles when they have a neurological problem (brain damage) which does not necessarily mean they'll die, but just means they took some damage that may never be reversed.

Otherwise he may just be still confused/shocked.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Well if thats the case atleast he will make it. We still know so little about the brain. In the last 5 years we learned more about the brain the prevous 100 years.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

OMG that is no way to treat a betta!! I'm so sorry...how is he now? Maybe give him some live bloodworms.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Live food should help if it is treatable.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

I don't know where to get live food


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Perry the platypus said:


> OMG that is no way to treat a betta!! I'm so sorry...how is he now? Maybe give him some live bloodworms.


my betta hates bloodworms


----------



## thephantomdragon (Dec 3, 2012)

really? he hates bloodworms? that is odd. anyways give him some of his favorite food at meal time to encourage him after this ordeal

(if you think he doesnt like them because he spits them out, that is because he eats the good bits inside and spits out the exoskeleton kind of like how some people deskin grapes before they eat them)


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Betta hating bloodworms is like an american kid not liking candy.


----------



## thephantomdragon (Dec 3, 2012)

I think it is more along the lines of any kid not liking candy, not just American kids.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

thephantomdragon said:


> really? he hates bloodworms? that is odd. anyways give him some of his favorite food at meal time to encourage him after this ordeal
> 
> (if you think he doesnt like them because he spits them out, that is because he eats the good bits inside and spits out the exoskeleton kind of like how some people deskin grapes before they eat them)


Kay. I'll try regiving bloodworms cause it's a long time since he's had them. Epic eats bloodworms whole
lol


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

I'd say he's doing pretty good. He's still alive and swimming! Warm, clean water is best since you can't get Epsom salt. And a bit of peace and quiet. Maybe a dark room or very dim lights. I'd imagine he's still quite stressed. Really praying that he'll make it! You are doing a very good job taking care of him. I'm sorry that your dad is of no help, though


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Does king act different?


----------



## thephantomdragon (Dec 3, 2012)

I'll keep him in my thoughts and prayers! I hope he pulls through


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

why's chocolate banned? 

also, yes, my fish is acting different. he's going in oval-spirals but I don't really know if it's the kind Sena was talking about because his oval-spirals seem different nearly every time. Also, King Dedede is going fast in these oval-spirals (or my new short form for it: os) and then stopping and being all lethargic for a while, then goes up for air and then repeats the whole thing over and over again... he's never done this up until Justin came and whacked him with the fishnet I got!


----------



## thephantomdragon (Dec 3, 2012)

Sounds like he might just be stressed out, anyone would be after that happened. I wouldn't like getting beaten by a net either. I'm sure he's fine, just getting over something shocking. I hope he pulls through!

And no clue why chocolate got banned


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Poor King Dedede. It sounds like he is probably in a bit of shcok still. The best you can do is warm and clean water and peace and quiet. Put his tank somewhere out of the way where there's not a lot of foot traffic and just let him rest. If he has trouble swimming to the surface, lower the water level a little.

The spiral swimming Sena talked about is when a fish who has a severely injured swimbladder literally just whirls and spins in place and can't right itself. It sounds like Dedede does NOT have this injury. 

You can probably expect Dedede to be a little jumpy for a few days and he may dart around his tank when someone approaches. Like other animals, some fish will remember abuse and it may take Dedede a while to start trusting people again. But don't worry, if you continue to show him love he will trust you.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

*I nearly fell off my chair*



Sakura8 said:


> Poor King Dedede. It sounds like he is probably in a bit of shcok still. The best you can do is warm and clean water and peace and quiet. Put his tank somewhere out of the way where there's not a lot of foot traffic and just let him rest. If he has trouble swimming to the surface, lower the water level a little.
> 
> The spiral swimming Sena talked about is when a fish who has a severely injured swimbladder literally just whirls and spins in place and can't right itself. It sounds like Dedede does NOT have this injury.
> 
> You can probably expect Dedede to be a little jumpy for a few days and he may dart around his tank when someone approaches. Like other animals, some fish will remember abuse and it may take Dedede a while to start trusting people again. But don't worry, if you continue to show him love he will trust you.


I fell off my chair at the last part cause I barely know how to bond with animals the way I normally do (it's been a long time since I've befriended an animal. I befriended a squirrel once but I forgot how I did it)  wow, I feel like a total idiot (sorry for my language)


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Well, in the case of him going around in ovals, it's probably just because he is still shocked from the whole ordeal.

As for choclate, it is probably because of complaints.

Bonding: No one "learns" to bond. They just do. Learning to respect, understand and give all you got for an animal... That is bonding.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Sena Hansler said:


> Well, in the case of him going around in ovals, it's probably just because he is still shocked from the whole ordeal.
> 
> As for choclate, it is probably because of complaints.
> 
> Bonding: No one "learns" to bond. They just do. Learning to respect, understand and give all you got for an animal... That is bonding.


 you're so helpful. as well as Sakura8 and everyone on this thread that posted to help


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

No problem


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Little Leaf said:


> why's chocolate banned?
> 
> also, yes, my fish is acting different. he's going in oval-spirals but I don't really know if it's the kind Sena was talking about because his oval-spirals seem different nearly every time. Also, King Dedede is going fast in these oval-spirals (or my new short form for it: os) and then stopping and being all lethargic for a while, then goes up for air and then repeats the whole thing over and over again... he's never done this up until Justin came and whacked him with the fishnet I got!


I did what a mod said.


----------

